
Astrobiologists Revise the Chances of Finding Advanced ET Civilizations - sprucely
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/543231/astrobiologists-revise-the-chances-of-finding-advanced-et-civilizations/
======
bikamonki
What if we are alone?

